# Walther P1/38 Experts



## Phaetos

I found a Walther marked P1 in a pawnshop today. The magazine had "38" in a circle stamped on it. Was in really good condition, except for the holster, really beat up. I have looked a little and see that there is the P1 and the P38. What's the difference? They want $325 for it. Whatcha think?


----------



## uncut

price is going rate at a gunshop I would think
you can get them starting at $275.... but then you still have shipping and other fees....
P1 is either a police or militray model.... P38's were mostly civilians....
there are differences in all of them.... (older vs. newer on the P38 and P1)
newer ones have a "fat slide" (2.5 mm versus 3mm wall thicknes) and the "fat slide" has more slide serrations than the old style slide.. also the ejection cutout is a bit different on the newer ones)
the frames differ mostly in, with or without the hexpin to reenforce the frame strength.....

hope that helps....


----------



## uncut

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=2328&page=4

page 4 shows a P1 with the hexpin and the fat slide......


----------



## Phaetos

How do I find the date so I know how old it is?


----------



## uncut

If it is a military P1 it should have month and year on the frame....maybe even the slide... I am not 100%
it also might have 2 different ones as they often were serviced....
the military ones don't have the date codes like the civilian versions...

The Bw like you see it on the above P1 stands for "Bundeswehr" which are the German defence forces....


----------



## Phaetos

uncut said:


> If it is a military P1 it should have month and year on the frame....maybe even the slide... I am not 100%
> it also might have 2 different ones as they often were serviced....
> the military ones don't have the date codes like the civilian versions...
> 
> The Bw like you see it on the above P1 stands for "Bundeswehr" which are the German defence forces....


Uhhhh .... So if it's military it will have date codes, and if it's military it will not have date codes? i think you got that messed up somewhere. :numbchuck:


----------



## uncut

uncut said:


> If it is a military P1 it should have month and year on the frame....maybe even the slide... I am not 100%
> it also might have 2 different ones as they often were serviced....
> the military ones don't have the date codes like the civilian versions...


Sorry to confuse you.... and no I didn't get it mixed up......

Civilian Walther's after 1977 are not datecoded with #'s but with a 2 letter code just like HK and the German Sig's besides having the "eagle/N" proof.
So what I ment to say is don't be looking for a date code like on the civilan Walther's but rather for a month/year stamp with #'s
as a FWIW
A B C D E F G H I K
0 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9
so "IK" would make 1989 on a civilian model
now to make it more confusing..... before 1977 they were marked with the last 2 digits of the year and the "eagle/N" proof....

Military Walther's have a different eagle.... it's just a eagle "drooping" wings
and again marked with month/year stamp

Hope this helps


----------

